# Am i missing something?  Ebay prices!



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 8, 2012)

What in the world...Am I missing something?  Is there anyone else out in Cabeland that thinks the prices on ebay have gotten ridiculous.
People are not selling Middle Weight 1960's Schwinn's for $500-$1,0000 are they?  Who in the world thinks they are going to get
those prices for all these basic common bikes?  
Who would take their time to list all those bikes at starting prices that are sky high?
Seriously, am I missing something?


----------



## richtrix (Feb 8, 2012)

*Foolish ignorant sellers*

I scan the bicycle section pretty much every day and it never fails that I see something grossly overpriced. Even if the seller doesn't know much about what they're selling it looks like they would have enough sense to look at past auctions to get an idea of what their item is worth.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's why I don't bid on ebay. It's crazy what sellers think they can ask and expect that high dollar figure....plus freight. And in some cases they get what they ask.
I see Chromed tanklight bikes for 750.00 and worth no more than 250 in pristine condition. 
But yeah I see it all the time.


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok had to chime in on this one. I noticed that from day one. Then I started to notice the majority of the really crazy ones had the same white sheet back ground. 
Then my wife sent me a web page of an online bike shop with some old parts for sale and old bikes. Every one of those bikes was from the same guys website. He leaves some
of them on there for a long long time I guess just hoping some sucker will come alone.  I figure some people who then want to sell something similar on ebay see his price and 
think that is what they should ask too. This shop I speak of has not a few more like 100 or more.


----------



## dungo (Feb 8, 2012)

rideon66 said:


> Ok had to chime in on this one. I noticed that from day one. Then I started to notice the majority of the really crazy ones had the same white sheet back ground.
> Then my wife sent me a web page of an online bike shop with some old parts for sale and old bikes. Every one of those bikes was from the same guys website. He leaves some
> of them on there for a long long time I guess just hoping some sucker will come alone.  I figure some people who then want to sell something similar on ebay see his price and
> think that is what they should ask too. This shop I speak of has not a few more like 100 or more.




Yes "BBC Bikes" is awful for overpricing, and i think thats who your talking about also. I have seen them list a '63 american with non-original, seat, fenders, and paint for $850 plus $350 shipping.  The guy must be crazy


----------



## how (Feb 8, 2012)

I am not sure what has happened, but it seems like people who have no idea about the bikes,,
are trying to make money. All I can say is just wait till the proper price comes along.
I have gotten great deals lately, but yea you can see persons asking 6000 dollars for a Typhoon lol.
Somebody called me about a Cycle Truck a painted up one,he wanted a thousand for it,,I want one,,but I wll keep looking till I find an almost original for 500.

In Detroit you have flippers buying up bikes,,puting them back on the next day for double and doing nothing to them.

I have no trouble getting decent deals,,just have patience. 
I am going to look at a Fastback all complete and original tomorrow the guy is asking 350.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 8, 2012)

*sheeesh*

Don't get me wrong...more power to the seller who can get $1000 for a 60's M/W, but it just seems like they
are wasting everybody's time, especially theirs!!!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2012)

*No haggling on Ebay*

That is what I enjoy when looking for a bike , the chance to haggle. Then I can walk away feeling I did to get the best price I could haggle to. doesn't always worked but it's fun.


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 8, 2012)

*Sorta like this one................*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Circa-1950-...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfe57bac4


----------



## partsguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I think bbcbikes is the worse seller for this. I mean, just a couple weeks ago, he had a late 80s-early 90s Huffy Looney Tunes bike for.....





wait for it......






*$1,200!!*


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the best way to go is save your money  for memory lane 0r any of the other shows coming up.Face to face deals is the way to go.The last five shows i went to last year i came home with a bike from each show.


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 8, 2012)

If you have an eBay "store" you can relist stuff pretty much forever at very little cost.  Something like eight cents a month to keep the listing up.  So it becomes practically free to put bikes and parts up for way too much and just wait for the right buyer.  Which increases the incentive for the seller to ask too much, because, hey, there's no real reason not too.

Recently there was a Sting-Ray Junior (a Junior!) that closed for something like $380 at eBay auction.  It was pretty nice, but still, crazy money.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## OldRider (Feb 8, 2012)

GreenePhantom nailed it, guys like BBC Bikes list those bikes for crazy prices because they can, and then some fool pays that price and its reflected back on us.....if BBC sold that repopped Phantom for 3 grand then I can too. So it begins unfortunately, all it takes is just one nutbar like that


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Check this out...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330684396309?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1413

'61 Jag with actual bids over $1000.

Granted this is a seriously nice tank bike and won best unrestored original in Ann Arbor, but a middleweight at over $1000? I mean that is awesome, but over $1000?

My '63 American isn't a tanker, but it is easily as clean as this bike.....and I paid $250 for it at the Indy show. Just goes to show the power of eBay


----------



## partsguy (Feb 8, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> If you have an eBay "store" you can relist stuff pretty much forever at very little cost.  Something like eight cents a month to keep the listing up.  So it becomes practically free to put bikes and parts up for way too much and just wait for the right buyer.  Which increases the incentive for the seller to ask too much, because, hey, there's no real reason not too.
> 
> Recently there was a Sting-Ray Junior (a Junior!) that closed for something like $380 at eBay auction.  It was pretty nice, but still, crazy money.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




I'm going to describe these sellers like this;

I'll quote the movie _Cars_, "You've got more talent in one lugnut than I've got in my whole body. But you're stupid."

They may think they don't lose any money letting stuff sit, but oh they do. A bicycle takes up a lot of space. You have the money you spend on it, the taxes you pay, and if the place is a rental, you have that to pay. You must be able to buy it and flip it QUICKLY for a profit. The job of a professional delaer is not to let stuff sit, it is to MOVE IT OUT THE DOOR!

If I charged an arm and a leg for everything I ever tried to sell, I'd STILL be sitting on that '64 Thunderbird console and other T-bird stuff from 2009. But I read about them, got some info, started an auction at a low price (I think it was like $30?) and let it go. I made over $400 on a $20 buy. Now imagine if I let that stuff sit? What if I charged $1000 for the console, $100 for a tail light emblem, $500 for a cooling fan, etc? Do you think ANY of it would sell HELL NO! I'd be losing money on it all. I would not have got my investment back AND I would had to move the stuff around and walk through it. It took up a good size corner of my garage!


----------



## OldRider (Feb 8, 2012)

And the reserve on the Jag has not been met yet! I'm wondering how high he set it......


----------



## partsguy (Feb 8, 2012)

OldRider said:


> And the reserve on the Jag has not been met yet! I'm wondering how high he set it......




Some people simply set the reserve for a crazy high price to see what people really would pay. If somebody pays the price, good for them. But most of the time, this sets the tone for the relisted item. I've seen this practice many times.


----------



## titus (Feb 8, 2012)

*"crazy guy" friend chiming in*



dungo said:


> Yes "BBC Bikes" is awful for overpricing, and i think thats who your talking about also. I have seen them list a '63 american with non-original, seat, fenders, and paint for $850 plus $350 shipping.  The guy must be crazy




He has a private museum of hundreds of bikes and it's amazing.  he's not interested in selling really but if some one has to have "that one" he might be willing to let it go for that price.  Everything has it's price and to him if it dosn't make it to that special number it's not leaving.  Pluss he likes the bikes that have "personality disorders" so the more "charicter" it has the pricier it gets.  I'm not necessarily defending it, it's just kind of a special case.  but I too have tremendous frustration with sellers that have no clue what they have and think that it's the only one in the world and want forever kind of money (time is money).


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 8, 2012)

"Personality disorders" is about right...many of BBC's bicycles don't know what model they really are.

Chris


----------



## partsguy (Feb 8, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> "Personality disorders" is about right...many of BBC's bicycles *don't know what model they really are.*
> Chris




Sounds like a cross dresser! LMAO!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd feel guilty if I were to price something too high knowingly. If I sell a bike on ebay, I put a buy it now just over what I'd be happy with pricewise and an auction as well starting at 75$ or so. My last two bikes have been taken to auction and have surpassed my initial BIN price so that serves as validation that I'm in the ballpark and even a bit low on prices, which is where I'd rather be.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 8, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I'd feel guilty if I were to price something too high knowingly. If I sell a bike on ebay, I put a buy it now just over what I'd be happy with pricewise and an auction as well starting at 75$ or so. My last two bikes have been taken to auction and have surpassed my initial BIN price so that serves as validation that I'm in the ballpark and even a bit low on prices, which is where I'd rather be.




Well said brother! AMEN!

EDIT: Oh look at that, I made post # 2500!


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 9, 2012)

What's happening on eBay along with other venues fit right into our greedy society. I'm not surprised at all. All it takes is for one buyer to pay an outrageous price for something they have been looking a long time for.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2012)

*What? How much? really? $650 Spaceliner*

here is a perfect example of over priced...$675 ladies 7 bar Spaceliner
Then they only offer local pickup but, don't give the location...a real thought out posting.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sea...241?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6153bc1


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 9, 2012)

I also see the guys who post the same bikes a hundred times at an outrageous price in hopes of getting that one person to come along and overpay, but I mean if someone is willing to list, list and relist, then I guess that is their decision….but what is blowing me away is the prices that people are actually paying on ebay. A lot of times we talk about what something is “worth” and the most common answer is that it is worth whatever someone is willing to pay. So, let’s face it, things are “worth” more on ebay than they are on the forums or at the shows. It is just that simple. I use my latest American purchase as an example. At the last show, it was sold for $250. I really think I could get $500-750 on ebay if properly listed. I think that is due to two things….First, there are more potential buyers on ebay. More people wanting the same item causes the price to go up. It’s simple supply and demand. The other reason I think you see higher prices on ebay is that the average buyer is less informed than the average buyer on the forum or at a show. 

I know this is going to sound crazy, but I think part of the reason people overpay is possibly because the value of the bikes is somewhat low compared to other forms of cycling. I know when I got into collecting vintage bikes, I was surprised how little things cost. As a road cyclist, I can tell you that $1000 will get you an entry level road bike. It is nothing to spend a grand on a wheelset. In vintage circles, that will get you one heck of a collector bike! If I am a cyclist and I decide I want a vintage collectible bike from the year I was born, $500 for a 1966 middleweight seems like a bargain!


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 9, 2012)

You gotta give a little credit to the middleweights... a younger generation of collectors is comming through and while most of the top balloon bikes are disappearing into collections forever, the middleweight are still out there in plenty so there is a greater base of buyers looking for them, so the top tier ones like the at Jag and some spaceliners ive seen, are going to keep trending in that direction..... Regardless of what places like BBC bikes put up as a BIN price.


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 9, 2012)

ericbaker said:


> You gotta give a little credit to the middleweights... a younger generation of collectors is comming through and while most of the top balloon bikes are disappearing into collections forever, the middleweight are still out there in plenty so there is a greater base of buyers looking for them, so the top tier ones like the at Jag and some spaceliners ive seen, are going to keep trending in that direction..... Regardless of what places like BBC bikes put up as a BIN price.




very good point...I personally prefer the styling of a 60s middleweight over the 40s and 50s ballooners. I think a nice chromed out Schwinn middleweight is about as good as it gets.


----------



## ducnut (Feb 9, 2012)

I've always listed my eBay stuff with a 99 cent opening bid and no reserve. I figure, the market will decide what's it worth. There are enough people on eBay, everyday, to catch whatever it is I'm selling. The key is to take time to do a thorough listing, using every possible keyword to describe it, plenty of pictures that show the condition, and no lies.

And, yes. I agree with the OP. Some of the opening bids/BIN prices are ridiculous. What's happening in the bicycle hobby is the same that has happened in the automotive hobby. I have no hope of ever restoring a car/truck. And, that's OK. For now, bicycles are cheaper.


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a set of decals I need for my Raleigh Sports but I'm not paying $45 for it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260951186613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 9, 2012)

That Jag IV isn't a typical middleweight.  Top of the line model combined with minty minty condition is a rare thing, and the bidding reflects it.  Once you get up into that 9.5 - 10 realm, prices get a little wonky because, hey, bikes in that sort of condition are very far and few between.

A few years back there was (if I remember right, and I might not) a minty girl's Schwinn American that went out for well over $500 on the 'Bay.  But it was seriously rode-it-once mint and there were lots of really good pictures with the listing to show the condition. 

What gets me is stuff like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1955-SCHWIN...995?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d32075d6b  where it's such a disaster that you wonder why at least two people got into a tussle over it.  

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 9, 2012)

*Beer $11.99 a 12 pack or 1 empty bottle $15?*

Yeah it's crazy! A while back I posted a thread about a auction for a empty beer bottle. $15 for a empty bottle of Fat Tire Ale. Some people are clueless. Her comment was "cool graphics". I've dealt with BBC Bikes. He had a nice Hiawatha I wanted. The price was a little on the high side so I emailed him a lower offer. He countered with a in-between offer that was good with me. I recently purchased a seat spring from him. Yeah again a little on the high side. But those springs are hard to find. It was nice NOS and I needed it. I'm not defending the guys prices. It's like another poster said, he's more a collector than a salesman. He sells them for what they're worth to him. Seems like a nice guy.

Oh yeah there was shipping on that empty beer bottle. Just sayin',...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 9, 2012)

You aren't missing anything...greed and delusion was part of our society back when our knuckles were dragging on the ground.
Mark's jag, although not my cup of tea, is exceptional in terms of condition and worthy of financial assault.
The title for "best known" is a contentious one and outside the realm of observations.
Chris


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, that is one nice Jag. Being over $1000 with five days remaining is just amazing. I mean if this bidding continues, where is this going to end? You can bet, I'll be watching it though!

I agree that bikes in the 9-10 range are truly unique. There aren't that many and that number is dwindling as the years go by.


----------



## ducnut (Feb 9, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Here is a set of decals I need for my Raleigh Sports but I'm not paying $45 for it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260951186613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




I'd, gladly, give that. It's the "icing on the cake" and you have a bike that deserves it.


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 9, 2012)

*good deals too*

There are good deals too. You just have to look really hard and hope you don't get sniped like I do all the time. I was just bidding on a really nice rollfast the other day. Put in a bid of $205 with like 3 seconds to go. I got sniped at one second left. It went for $207. Now honstely I don't know that much about the rollfast, but I haven't seen one cheaper and this one looked really nice. It may not have been completely original I don't know, but it was still worth what was paid. Just wish it was me. I would have paid more only it wouldn't let me bid again not enough time. So ebay can have the opposite effect too. The seller can get cheated out of a better price because unlike a real aution you don't get to counter a last second bid. There is no going going sold. I think ebay may need to add a 10 second window after the last bid if there is no time left for counter bids. That is the 3rd time this year I got sniped. Oh and if you are wondering what sniping  Auction sniping is the practice, in a timed online auction (such as on eBay), of placing a winning bid at the last possible moment (often seconds before the end of the auction), giving the other bidders no time to outbid the sniper. This can be done manually, or by software. The software can run on the bidder's computer or on an online sniping service accessible through a website. Use of a service such as  #@$a$ is said to decrease the failure rate of the snipe, because the website has more reliable servers and a faster Internet connection with a less variable delay in sending data (latency), thus enabling the bid to be placed closer to the deadline, even arriving within the last second. 
That is what I get for using my ipod with wifi I guess.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2012)

ericbaker said:


> You gotta give a little credit to the middleweights... a younger generation of collectors is comming through and while most of the top balloon bikes are disappearing into collections forever, the middleweight are still out there in plenty so there is a greater base of buyers looking for them, so the top tier ones like the at Jag and some spaceliners ive seen, are going to keep trending in that direction..... Regardless of what places like BBC bikes put up as a BIN price.




As I've said before, the bikes I buy are a bargain. Here is what I mean. 1961 Monark, 1963 Huffy, 1966 Huffy Silver Jet, 1966 Spaceliner-what do these bikes have in common? They are all middleweights. I got them all for cheap, the most expensive was the Silver Jet ($35). I get a lot of style and a lot of class for the money I spend. Which is important because your typical 18yr old can't afford to pit money away on one old balloon tire bike that will cost a fortune to restore and a lot more time to find the right parts. Granted, the Silver Jet and Spaceliner have rare parts themselves, but sometimes, if I'm patient, I can get some for cheap. I scored the lense for the Silver Jet for just over $30. That was because it was mis-labeled and so not as many Huffy collectors found it. Probably the rarest piece left is more of a final touch, but it is the chrome plastic shroud that covers the tail light screws (CHECK YOUR JUNK BOXES GUYS!). A comparable balloon tire bike might be the Huffy Dial-Your-Ride. IF the carcass for one turns up for sale, it will cost me a couple hundred dollars. Then I have the springer, the adjuster knob, the tank, etc.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 9, 2012)

*Feebay*

yes i see his bikes all the time and the same ones over and over not sure how he makes money.  But there are good guys on ebay to like bob and bicycle bones there stuff is reasonable but were talking parts to bikes i guess.


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 9, 2012)

rideon66 said:


> There are good deals too. You just have to look really hard and hope you don't get sniped like I do all the time. I was just bidding on a really nice rollfast the other day. Put in a bid of $205 with like 3 seconds to go. I got sniped at one second left. It went for $207. Now honstely I don't know that much about the rollfast, but I haven't seen one cheaper and this one looked really nice. It may not have been completely original I don't know, but it was still worth what was paid. Just wish it was me. I would have paid more only it wouldn't let me bid again not enough time. So ebay can have the opposite effect too. The seller can get cheated out of a better price because unlike a real aution you don't get to counter a last second bid. There is no going going sold. I think ebay may need to add a 10 second window after the last bid if there is no time left for counter bids. That is the 3rd time this year I got sniped. Oh and if you are wondering what sniping  Auction sniping is the practice, in a timed online auction (such as on eBay), of placing a winning bid at the last possible moment (often seconds before the end of the auction), giving the other bidders no time to outbid the sniper. This can be done manually, or by software. The software can run on the bidder's computer or on an online sniping service accessible through a website. Use of a service such as  #@$a$ is said to decrease the failure rate of the snipe, because the website has more reliable servers and a faster Internet connection with a less variable delay in sending data (latency), thus enabling the bid to be placed closer to the deadline, even arriving within the last second.
> That is what I get for using my ipod with wifi I guess.




Yep...I am a sniper. I would NEVER place a bid until the 30 secs of the auction. Most of the time I wait till inside 10 seconds before placing my bid.


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 9, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> yes i see his bikes all the time and the same ones over and over not sure how he makes money.  But there are good guys on ebay to like bob and bicycle bones there stuff is reasonable but were talking parts to bikes i guess.




You talking about a part like this Raleigh seat post binder bolt for $39.00? http://www.ebay.com/itm/290664684339?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 9, 2012)

rideon66 said:


> There are good deals too. You just have to look really hard and hope you don't get sniped like I do all the time.




Most everyone here who buys on Ebay snipes. I got tired of it happening to me. That was before I figured it out. But I still get sniped. What the other bidder will do (like in the case of your Rollfast) is bid way over and hope you don't do the same. It happened on Ebay a while back when some bidder put in a bid of $1033.00 for a Schwinn straightbar tank. Someone sniped him doing the same thing for over $1000.00. Bam! I usually just put in what I want to pay. If I get it good, if not no big. Something else will come along.


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Feb 9, 2012)

It's not just bikes that go way high parts are out of sight as well, snipers on ebay are common for sure, beat me out more often than not. For me I have few choices, small town, one bike shop, miles from anywhere miles from no where. example: I need a rollfast spring fork from the 40's found one on ebay, bid for what I thought is was worth plus some more (you know the old what it was worth to me price) It went way high in my mind to you guessed it ...a sniper. I felt bad for the bidder that was really chasing it hard. I don't have big $$$$$$ to toss around, so I try my best to enjoy the hunt and what I have. 
The Rolling Stones song says it best: You can't always get what you want...but smetimes you get what you need.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2012)

I remember a few years ago, I got in a bidding war with somebody else over a Spaceliner/Flightliner rack with the correct rocket reflectors. We had at it, one on one, I can tell it wasn't a sniper. WWEBAY RAW FOLKS! By the time the blood was wiped up from the bidding ring, I had given up and let him have it (literally) and he bought it for $57. Now back then, a pissing war like that was costly, especially since that was only a $20 piece at best. The fact was I couldn't find the reflectors, but now that price doesn't seem too far out there and on top of that, they seem to be turning up a bit more often. Similar racks are now fetching $40 at least. Maybe I should have bid higher? LOL!


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 9, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> I remember a few years ago, I got in a bidding war with somebody else over a Spaceliner/Flightliner rack with the correct rocket reflectors. We had at it, one on one, I can tell it wasn't a sniper. WWEBAY RAW FOLKS! By the time the blood was wiped up from the bidding ring, I had given up and let him have it (literally) and he bought it for $57. Now back then, a pissing war like that was costly, especially since that was only a $20 piece at best. The fact was I couldn't find the reflectors, but now that price doesn't seem too far out there and on top of that, they seem to be turning up a bit more often. Similar racks are now fetching $40 at least. Maybe I should have bid higher? LOL!




That's funny. Here's one not related but funny. I'm asleep on the couch late one night. I wake up and it's late. I've got my computer right on the coffee table. In a haze I click on to Ebay. Bam! Up pops a Schwinn straightbar tank, original paint, 1940-41, $100 BUY IT NOW. I almost break my computer trying to get this thing now! It's mine biatches, ha ha ha. Do a little dance around the front room. This calls for another shot of Jameson. Finally I go back to the computer to check out my trophy. Yeah a 40-41 straightbar tank or wait,...no it's the right half of a 40-41 straightbar tank, Doh! Oh well it makes nice wall art.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 9, 2012)

To me the prices on Ebay are slightly higher than anywhere else due to the audience that it is viewed by, a couple of guys here mention that part that they need now and can't find but its on Ebay. There is the entire reason for the price, Ebay is where everybody and their brother looks for stuff and it's easy no gas spent going to look at swap meets where you might find that part, no looking at multiple adds on craigslist or bike forums you pay that little extra for the convenience of being able to go to one place and get what you need now. Technology today has ultimately made it easy to find just about anything in the world you want and get it now.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 9, 2012)

This busy thread started out as commentary on how high some bicycles are priced outside of perceived norms and has turned the corner into some sniper backlash and even a sniper confessional, or two.

Here are a couple of truths outside of beliefs...
There is a begining and an end to an auction...no 5th quarter for counteroffers after your bid is surpased and the hammer lands.
A sniper is only successful if his/her bid is the highest...timing is relevant, but never superceds top dollar.

Now everybody knows this, so what difference does it make if a sniper fires the highest bid in the closing seconds, this is totally within the rules?
If as a buyer, what purpose does it serve (if wanting to keep aquisition costs low) to place your max price on day 2 only to have folks chip away to see if the item is in their budget, running final amount?

The only time you will ever see a bid from me is #1 an inital mark just over the opening to deter the seller from prematurely yanking the auction and #2 to close the deal in the final moments disallowing any interested parties visibility in what I would pay on the top end.
Sometimes my sniping ways hit, sometimes I miss, but I usually get only a single shot at the highest bid.

Chris


----------



## z-bikes (Feb 10, 2012)

While a lot of the good deals have disapeared on ebay, occasionally some items get listed incorrectly or in the wrong category with poor pictures and sell for a bargain price. Check out this link and blow the picture up so you can ID the chain guard.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270903728380?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
I think this bike was a steal at the selling price.

As far as sniping goes, quit complaining and figure it out. It's extremely simple. Just put in the absolute max you would pay including shipping in the sniper and either you win it or you don't. If you don't win, how can you complain when the item sold for more than you were willing to pay? Pretty much the same as a live auction. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 10, 2012)

z-bikes that bike you posted was won by our very own Scott (37fleetwood). But it turned out that after he won and paid for it the seller seemed to have gotten a better offer and sold it out from under him. That kind of sleaziness goes on as well and one can only hope that it wasn't a CABE member that offered on it after the auction had closed.
I TOTALLY agree about sniping (I call it swooping) and that's how I win 99% of my auctions. I'll put in my bid with about 4-5 seconds left in the auction and hope I've made it high enough to beat out everyone else. I don't use a program..I just do it manually. I've lost a few but that was due to the fact that once I set a ceiling I stick with it win or lose.


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 10, 2012)

*I hate when that happens!*

Lol! I won a bid for a head badge the other day. It was one of those that flew underneath the radar. There was a starting bid and a buy it now price, I got it for the starting bid. When I went to pay it was gone. It got relisted for a higher starting price. What can you do? Not much. I'll never buy from that seller again. That's about all I can do. My personal protest ha ha.


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 10, 2012)

z-bikes said:


> While a lot of the good deals have disapeared on ebay, occasionally some items get listed incorrectly or in the wrong category with poor pictures and sell for a bargain price. Check out this link and blow the picture up so you can ID the chain guard.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270903728380?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> I think this bike was a steal at the selling price.
> 
> As far as sniping goes, quit complaining and figure it out. It's extremely simple. Just put in the absolute max you would pay including shipping in the sniper and either you win it or you don't. If you don't win, how can you complain when the item sold for more than you were willing to pay? Pretty much the same as a live auction. Just my 2 cents.




Wasn't really complaining just relating my experience. Oh and yes I am new to ebay, so I am still figuring it out. I apparently don't have the same options on my ebay app as you do on your computer. I have to put in my bid each time and up it as it gets out bid. If I could have put in my max at the last minute and the machine do the rest I would have. Also I bid with only  a few seconds left. The new bid came in with about a half a second left so there was no way for me to counter. I guess I am just dumb. I think of auction as a auction. Ebay is not a regular auction. Different rules I guess. Oh and just like everything else with technology people figure out how to use that technology to cheat at those rules. Ever played an online video game. Just saying it doesn't always work like it should. Like it would with a real auction. I prefer not to buy things online, but I am kind of forced too look and try. Not much out this way.


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with alot of what has been said here and disagree with some of what has been said as well. I agree it 's a seller market when it comes to pricing with a lot of supply and demand tossed in. In a real auction and ebay is not a real auction, you get to go head to head, toe to toe with any other bidders. Whoever blinks first loses. This is the way it should be. Sniping is just what it says it is you never get to see it coming. Fair play....? I don't know and don't judge, There are software programs that do all the sniping for you, just turn it on and walk away what everyou want is yours. Fair play...? I don't know. I like buying on the Cabe to tell the truth. I say "I need" Someone says "I have" I say "how much" they say "$$$$$" I say "sold". Lots better in my mind than jackin up the prices on ebay and I save myself a whole lot of disapointment. I still buy on ebay and will, but believe or not I have never sniped another bidder. I place my max bid and for me it's over when it's over. Fair play...? I don't know, ...dumb maybe?
Barry


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 10, 2012)

z-bikes said:


> While a lot of the good deals have disapeared on ebay, occasionally some items get listed incorrectly or in the wrong category with poor pictures and sell for a bargain price. Check out this link and blow the picture up so you can ID the chain guard.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270903728380?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> I think this bike was a steal at the selling price.
> 
> As far as sniping goes, quit complaining and figure it out. It's extremely simple. Just put in the absolute max you would pay including shipping in the sniper and either you win it or you don't. If you don't win, how can you complain when the item sold for more than you were willing to pay? Pretty much the same as a live auction. Just my 2 cents.




About that listed incorrectly or the wrong catagory helped me get one of those made in Hong Kong turn signals even though it's not a big deal of an accessory but every time i see one soemone always gets it instead of me but this time I got it because they didin't put it as Bicycle turn signal or bicycle direction signal, they just put as old school bmx nos schwinn ross 20 inch directional that i found by accident.

I got sniped on a set of 5 turn signals at the last second a few weeks before.


----------



## z-bikes (Feb 11, 2012)

rideon66 said:


> Wasn't really complaining just relating my experience. Oh and yes I am new to ebay, so I am still figuring it out. I apparently don't have the same options on my ebay app as you do on your computer. I have to put in my bid each time and up it as it gets out bid. If I could have put in my max at the last minute and the machine do the rest I would have. Also I bid with only  a few seconds left. The new bid came in with about a half a second left so there was no way for me to counter. I guess I am just dumb. I think of auction as a auction. Ebay is not a regular auction. Different rules I guess. Oh and just like everything else with technology people figure out how to use that technology to cheat at those rules. Ever played an online video game. Just saying it doesn't always work like it should. Like it would with a real auction. I prefer not to buy things online, but I am kind of forced too look and try. Not much out this way.




Try: auction sniper.com   It's very simple to use, all you need is the auction number and a price that is your absolute top price that you're willing to pay. Just make sure you include shipping in your price. 

Sorry if I insulted anyone with the complaining remark. Auctionsniper is available to anyone.

As far as ebay not being a real auction, sure it is, it just has different rules than a live auction. Even at a live auction a bidder usually has a price in his head that he's not willing to exceed. As a bidder, if you don't do this you're likely to get sucked up into a bidding war and pay too much for an item. (been there!) With ebay just do the same thing. Figure out your top price, drop it in the sniper and either you get it or you don't. My criteria for the top price include, do I need it or just want it and will I be upset if I don't get it and wished I had bid slightly higher.


----------



## ducnut (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's a perfect example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-vintag...pt=AU_Sport_Cycling_Bikes&hash=item35b9766d3d


----------

